# A Bee on a flower.



## littleowl (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

Amazing macro!


----------



## Glinda (Jul 27, 2015)

If we could see the bee's face, I wonder if it would look ecstatic.  Great pics, littleowl!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice photos Littlowl!


----------



## Lara (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, Littlow…absolutely amazing detail and color!


----------

